# (CLOSED) 550 Bells per Turnip



## AtomicNyx (May 22, 2020)

My island is pretty crappy and barren, so I hope you guys dont judge! ^.^ But Timmy is buying turnips for 550 Bells per Turnip in the Nooks Cranny. I'm hoping to maybe help some people out.

I'm not asking for much for an entry fee: 1 NMT or 10k in game bells, any more would be greatly appreciated!! (I might be willing to accept DIYs or pretty flowers [besides the basic colors] message me to be sure!) ♡♡♡

This is my first time doing something like this so please try to be patient. I'll be letting in maybe 2 to 4 people at a time? Depending on how things go 

[Oh and I'll PM you the Dodo code!]

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020

Additional info: Nooks Cranny is behind the resident services building, across the bridge


----------



## EmmaFrost (May 22, 2020)

May I please come?


----------



## Capchir (May 22, 2020)

I’d love to stop by  I think I need to take two trips tho! I can tip twice!


----------



## Eden.ma (May 22, 2020)

May I please come?


----------



## AtomicNyx (May 22, 2020)

I will PM the Dodo code to you guys in a sec! ^.^


----------



## Mi. (May 22, 2020)

I'd love to come by! 
(I've never done this before either, and just joined the forum!)


----------



## AtomicNyx (May 22, 2020)

Mi. said:


> I'd love to come by!
> (I've never done this before either, and just joined the forum!)


 Give me a few minutes to get, people in and out, and then I'll send you the Dodo code ^.^


----------



## kellyngg (May 22, 2020)

Just wondering how long you'll be open for?


----------



## AtomicNyx (May 22, 2020)

Quite a few hours, though I believe the way the game works the Turnip prices will change in about 8 hours??


----------



## Mi. (May 22, 2020)

AtomicNyx said:


> Give me a few minutes to get, people in and out, and then I'll send you the Dodo code ^.^


Awesome thank you!  I'll bring bells, a nmt & a few flowers for you!


----------



## kellyngg (May 22, 2020)

Would love to come!


----------



## AtomicNyx (May 22, 2020)

Alrighty, I'll send you the code now ^.^


----------



## jacksparrow (May 22, 2020)

May I come plz? I will tip for each run I do, thanks


----------



## AtomicNyx (May 22, 2020)

Of course, I'll send you the code now ^.^


----------



## roodletoot (May 22, 2020)

AtomicNyx said:


> My island is pretty crappy and barren, so I hope you guys dont judge! ^.^ But Timmy is buying turnips for 550 Bells per Turnip in the Nooks Cranny. I'm hoping to maybe help some people out.
> 
> I'm not asking for much for an entry fee: 1 NMT or 10k in game bells, any more would be greatly appreciated!! (I might be willing to accept DIYs or pretty flowers [besides the basic colors] message me to be sure!) ♡♡♡
> 
> ...


Could I come sell?


----------



## AtomicNyx (May 22, 2020)

roodletoot said:


> Could I come sell?


I'll PM you now


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 22, 2020)

Could I sell at your town?


----------



## AtomicNyx (May 22, 2020)

I believe I've caught up with everyone who's asked to come to my island ^.^ if I missed you please do let me know!

I'll be checking back here and in my messages about every half hour for a while longer. I'll try to get back to anyone who wants to sell their turnips! 

Thank you for everyone's patience!


----------



## roodletoot (May 22, 2020)

AtomicNyx said:


> I believe I've caught up with everyone who's asked to come to my island ^.^ if I missed you please do let me know!
> 
> I'll be checking back here and in my messages about every half hour for a while longer. I'll try to get back to anyone who wants to sell their turnips!
> 
> Thank you for everyone's patience!


Thank you again!


----------



## Enjaye (May 22, 2020)

Might I sell turnips on your island too, please?


----------



## havikat (May 22, 2020)

Hi!! If you’re still accepting visitors Id like to come!!


----------



## AtomicNyx (May 22, 2020)

Yes, give me a few moments to set up the code and then you can head over ^.^


----------



## Serenity196504 (May 22, 2020)

AtomicNyx said:


> My island is pretty crappy and barren, so I hope you guys dont judge! ^.^ But Timmy is buying turnips for 550 Bells per Turnip in the Nooks Cranny. I'm hoping to maybe help some people out.
> 
> I'm not asking for much for an entry fee: 1 NMT or 10k in game bells, any more would be greatly appreciated!! (I might be willing to accept DIYs or pretty flowers [besides the basic colors] message me to be sure!) ♡♡♡
> 
> ...


May I come I don’t mind paying. I usually tip one bag of bells $99,000

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020



Serenity196504 said:


> May I come I don’t mind paying. I usually tip one bag of bells $99,000


My son and daughter would like to come too if it’s ok same tip as mine


----------



## crabparty (May 22, 2020)

id love to come if ur availible!!!


----------



## alisa111 (May 23, 2020)

Hello, could I come sell some turnips


----------



## shouyou (May 23, 2020)

Hi! I’d love to come if you’re still doing this, I typically tip a bag of 99k bells


----------



## AtomicNyx (May 23, 2020)

Nooks Cranny closing very soon. Have to close thread!! ^.^ thanks everyone!! Had only pleasant experiences, thank you!


----------

